# Obama's suits and ties?



## ChicagoMediaMan-27

Does anyone by chance know what kind of suits Barack Obama wears? He always looks very fashionable and his ties are also very nice.


----------



## brokencycle

I have always wanted to ask him that, because for someone claiming to represent the common man in America, probably buys European made suits, or at least spends far more than the average American makes in a week on a single suit.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I wonder if he wears Oxxford MTM? Their factory is in Chicago, so he could argue he's supporting American workers close to home. OTOH, he might recognize that while he can surely afford such suits, their price tag, if published, could become a PR problem for him.

Kerry's married to a billionairess, but wears (wore?) Southwick suits, whether OTR or MTM I do not know. The factory is in MA.


----------



## The Other Andy

They look like Oxxford to me - just a guess


----------



## medhat

I mentioned this on another thread, but my money is on BB Fitzgerald or Regent, given his build. He could find any number of great tailors at the LaSalle BB store. That would keep him not only with Chicago-based ties, but RTW (not MTM), thus maintaining that "man of the people" persona. Then... if he is the POTUS, he can splurge on the Oxxford (like GWB), although I sure there's some sort of discount under the circumstances...

Oh, and by the way, the shoes are almost certainly AEs (I say that because 1) made in USA, and 2) Wisconsin, rather than Aldens, etc...


----------



## brokencycle

medhat said:


> I mentioned this on another thread, but my money is on BB Fitzgerald or Regent, given his build. He could find any number of great tailors at the LaSalle BB store. That would keep him not only with Chicago-based ties, but RTW (not MTM), thus maintaining that "man of the people" persona. Then... if he is the POTUS, he can splurge on the Oxxford (like GWB), although I sure there's some sort of discount under the circumstances...
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the shoes are almost certainly AEs (I say that because 1) made in USA, and 2) Wisconsin, rather than Aldens, etc...


I am quite sure a US Senator and lawyer can afford Oxxford.


----------



## acidicboy

What about Hillary's pantsuits?


----------



## PJC in NoVa

medhat said:


> I mentioned this on another thread, but my money is on BB Fitzgerald or Regent, given his build. He could find any number of great tailors at the LaSalle BB store. That would keep him not only with Chicago-based ties, but RTW (not MTM), thus maintaining that "man of the people" persona. Then... if he is the POTUS, he can splurge on the Oxxford (like GWB), although I sure there's some sort of discount under the circumstances...
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the shoes are almost certainly AEs (I say that because 1) made in USA, and 2) Wisconsin, rather than Aldens, etc...


But quite a number of BB suits are Italian-made now, so O. would have to monitor labels if he wants to stick to a buy-American program.

FWIW, I don't think even an MTM Southwick would cost "thousands." Maybe over a G, but not in the plural of Gs.

Kerry visibly wore T&A shirts with the distinctive 3-button cuffs (don't know if OTR or custom, but I'd guess the latter) during his campaign and I don't recall it exciting any comment. Even an OTR T&A costs wildly more than the average dress-shirt wearing American pays to swath his torso, I'm sure.

Oxxford has I believe dressed several presidents and if O. gets in I hope he'll get some Oxxford suits at the presidential discount, too. Our chief executive shouldn't have any inhibitions about wearing the best of US-made suits.


----------



## omairp

brokencycle said:


> I would also like to point out, that I don't think it is wrong for a presidential candidate to wear an expensive suit; however, I think it better be American made, and it certainly would cause PR problems if the prices were exposed. That problem happened to Kerry.


I remember reading somewhere that JFK loved Charvet shirts, but ordered his aides to remove all the labels for precisely this reason.

The whole thing seems silly to me, you have to be pretty desperate to attack someone over what brand of jacket they wear in an election for who gets to lead a country.


----------



## JibranK

JFK and FDR (among others, I'm sure) we're both Savile Row tailors' customers.


----------



## skefferz

According to this article Obama shops at Barneys.

https://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/07/22/LVGPOR337G1.DTL&hw=obama&sn=001&sc=1000


----------



## comrade

I noticed that his suits are ventless.
Does BB make any RTW ventless suits?
I do not shop at BB but browse every few months.
I can't recall ever seeing a ventless jacket.


----------



## satorstyle

I'm glad the article mentioned Willie Brown, I think he is a very well dressed politician.


----------



## haruki

*at least Obama wears a reasonable watch*

I like Obama's look. I'm always disappointed when he's not wearing a tie.

The thing that drives me nuts is seeing a candidate wear a timex digital watch with a suit. Bill Clinton had his timex ironman, as does Edwards. I always thought that was disingenuous. I noticed Clinton now wears Panerai.


----------



## haruki

*Ties = Hermes?*

I heard a rumor he wears Hermes ties. I think the republicans have taken him to task on that one, so he's likely switched by now. Too bad.


----------



## morgan

Bill Clinton used to wear Hermes ties. An old friend claims the credit for converting him. French parents needless to say.


----------



## Rossini

acidicboy said:


> What about Hillary's pantsuits?


A worse name for an item of clothing there isn't! :icon_pale:


----------



## Liberty Ship

During the first segment of last night's debate, he had serious prole collar gap. They fixed it during the first break. I assume it had to do with having the jacket buttoned while seated and leaning forward.

Did anyone else notice that Obama and Russert were wearing the same color suit, tie, and shirt; and that their ties were the same pattern?

Hillary's jacket looked like carpet padding.


----------



## damon54

I'm guessing that there is no shortage of clothiers willing to dress politicians at substantial discounts.

Hell, even Al Sharpton now shows up in presentable attire.


----------



## Literide

Liberty Ship said:


> During the first segment of last night's debate, he had serious prole collar gap. They fixed it during the first break. I assume it had to do with having the jacket buttoned while seated and leaning forward.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Obama and Russert were wearing the same color suit, tie, and shirt; and that their ties were the same pattern?
> 
> Hillary's jacket looked like carpet padding.


Creepy, but then there are a lot of media people with man crushes on BHO. Steve croft comes to mind in that dept too. Maybe he'll can those polo logo'd OCBDs and braces.

BHO wearing ventless suits. Likley Barney's, and a good reason in itself not to vote for him. Is it just me or does he wear a lavender tie quite often. Signalling to a certain left of center voting block I'm guessing.

If you want to discuss clothing in HRCs campaign, you need to look to her close "confidant", "advisor", and constant "companion", Huma Abedin. I did like HRCs yellow suit for some reason the other night.


----------



## lackspolish

Literide said:


> BHO wearing ventless suits. Likley Barney's, and a good reason in itself not to vote for him. Is it just me or does he wear a lavender tie quite often. Signalling to a certain left of center voting block I'm guessing.
> 
> If you want to discuss clothing in HRCs campaign, you need to look to her close "confidant", "advisor", and constant "companion", Huma Abedin. I did like HRCs yellow suit for some reason the other night.


Meow...


----------



## mafoofan

I don't see anything particularly noteworthy about Obama's suits or ties--kind of boring, actually.


----------



## son of brummell

He's not an Oxxford customer.

Until recently I understand that he and his family have lived a fairly modest life. He made some money from his book which has allowed him to move-up a notch in his lifestyle. (E.g., house in Hyde Park.) Otherwise, his career has been local politics, state politics, and the senate. His wife's career has been in community issues.

His youth and his tall and lean figure are great assets.


----------



## alebrady

ive never understood the interest in Obama's suits - i suppose he is dressed better than many politicians out there, however, i dont find that his jackets (particularly in the shoulder lines) are fit particularly well. the gap in his collar is a very common look for him unfortunately. again, i suppose on a relative scale he is above average (average being lamentable)


----------



## Literide

mafoofan said:


> I don't see anything particularly noteworthy about Obama's suits or ties--kind of boring, actually.


I think all Presidential candidates do that deliberatly: Blue suit, white shirt, red(ish) tie. I guess he's gone off the reservation slightly with his ties.

Didnt Al Gore go through an earth tone, brown and green suit phase, at the advice of a highly paid advisor who was a friend of his daughter? I recall it flopped.


----------



## brokencycle

Deleted


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Literide said:


> I think all Presidential candidates do that deliberatly: Blue suit, white shirt, red(ish) tie. I guess he's gone off the reservation slightly with his ties.
> 
> Didnt Al Gore go through an earth tone, brown and green suit phase, at the advice of a highly paid advisor who was a friend of his daughter? I recall it flopped.


Bush 43 has a penchant for light-blue ties, but otherwise the navy suit/white shirt thing is it (and that's pretty standard for politicians--there's no mileage in taking sartorial risks with your work clothes when you're in that career line).

Gore's advisor was the writer Naomi Wolf. It came out, IIRC, that Gore was paying her something like $35K per month for advice on how to look more like an "alpha male." The earth-tone suits were supposed to promote that image. Once the story--and all the resulting mockery--erupted, Gore dropped her from his campaign's payroll.

If Obama's suits are ventless then they're almost certainly not BB. Barney's sounds about right.


----------



## lackspolish

The blue suit/white shirt/red tie look has become a cliche, at least for American politicians, and that may be one reason GWB has steered away from it. The light blue ties definitely seem a bit more updated and give him a lighter, more optimistic air.


----------



## stylesnob

*Obama's Suits and Ties*

I agree that he has a pretty good taste in his attire. He always looks fashionable but conservative enough to be a good representative of this country.

He usually wears a red, burgundy or navy blue tie. I am not sure what brand he wears but searching the internet for similar styles I found the site: www.ties-necktie.com

The following two are great examples of a typical Obama tie:

I ordered those myself... :icon_smile:


----------



## Tonyp

I personally don't think much of his attire. typical politican with a slight twist in the tie. He is lean so he looks better than most fat and short politicians. He certainly doesn't show any flash on purpose. No cufflinks, no ps, always dark suits. In the article above he was wearing a Black suit on Letterman and wore it to a debate. Certainly a black suit is not a sartorial splendor of an outfit. On the contrary, quite a no no here. Letterman is by no means a sartorialist. He buys his suits off the rack from whatever store his assistants can get them at. I know this for a fact. If BHO was shorter and heavier his suits would not look like much.


----------



## medhat

comrade said:


> I noticed that his suits are ventless.
> Does BB make any RTW ventless suits?
> I do not shop at BB but browse every few months.
> I can't recall ever seeing a ventless jacket.


Actually, my BB's are all ventless (they're MG MTM), so I think BB MTM is still a possibility. I've never been too impressed with the Barney's in Chicago, and given that they're just down the street from shops much more in favor in the Forum, I guess I would be kinda disappointed if this were true.

With regards to John Kerry's clothing choices, it certainly didn't help.

Here's a thought: If he wins, maybe we all pitch in and send him a AAAC tie!


----------



## JibranK

It may well have been a charcoal or a navy/midnight blue suit. Most non-sartorialists can't tell the difference.


----------



## Brooksfan

son of brummell said:


> His wife's career has been in community issues.


My understanding is his wife is a Vice President at University of Chicago Hospitals and makes over $350,000 annually.


----------



## brokencycle

Brooksfan said:


> My understanding is his wife is a Vice President at University of Chicago Hospitals and makes over $350,000 annually.


Barack's tax returns are available online, combine the two of them made about $983,826 this last year, and she made about $275,000 at the University of Chicago Hospital.

https://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2007/04/baracj_obamas_2.html

Note: the pdf takes a bit to load - it is 23 pages.


----------



## JibranK

Brooksfan said:


> My understanding is his wife is a Vice President at University of Chicago Hospitals and makes over $350,000 annually.


That's relatively recent though.


----------



## Dhaller

son of brummell said:


> His youth and his tall and lean figure are great assets.


Precisely.

Thinness is the ultimate fashion accessory.

DCH


----------



## The Other Andy

You guys don't think for a minute he pays for all that stuff, do you?

I read an article a long time ago about Oxxford making suits for GWB, and I am pretty sure that they were doing it for free. I'd guess that the rising star of the dem party would have no trouble getting the same deal out of Oxxford, especially since he is a home-town guy.


----------



## brokencycle

The Other Andy said:


> You guys don't think for a minute he pays for all that stuff, do you?
> 
> I read an article a long time ago about Oxxford making suits for GWB, and I am pretty sure that they were doing it for free. I'd guess that the rising star of the dem party would have no trouble getting the same deal out of Oxxford, especially since he is a home-town guy.


I think candidates get a discount, but the President gets a few freebies.


----------



## JibranK

Maybe I should become mayor of Chicago some day and get some discounted Oxxfords 

Note: I'm not disparaging any actual Illinois politicians nor am I honestly suggesting that, in the event that I was elected to an office, I would treat it with anything less than respect.


----------



## David V

JibranK said:


> Maybe I should become mayor of Chicago some day and get some discounted Oxxfords
> 
> Note: I'm not disparaging any actual Illinois politicians nor am I honestly suggesting that, in the event that I was elected to an office, I would treat it with anything less than respect.


Then we'll never elect you in Chicago. We don't elect nobody who was sent by nobody!


----------



## haruki

Dhaller said:


> Precisely.
> 
> Thinness is the ultimate fashion accessory.
> 
> DCH


Exactly.


----------



## damon54

Along political lines I walked into the lobby of the Ritz hotel around 11:00 about a week ago. It was instantly obvious that this was not the usual crowd that frequents the Rattlesnake Bar & Fearings Restaurant.

Thought for awhile that I had stumbled into the aftermath of a wedding reception but then noticed I had walked ground zero into a Clinton fund raiser.

He peaked his head out for awhile but soon retreated upstairs. As many times as he rented out the Lincoln bedroom to Billionaires I'm going to guess his room was gratis.


----------



## ksinc

son of brummell said:


> He's not an Oxxford customer.
> 
> Until recently I understand that he and his family have lived a fairly modest life. He made some money from his book which has allowed him to move-up a notch in his lifestyle. (E.g., house in Hyde Park.) Otherwise, his career has been local politics, state politics, and the senate. *His wife's career has been in community issues.*
> 
> His youth and his tall and lean figure are great assets.


'A career in community issues?' ROFL Well, technically that is true.

After she graduated from Princeton and Harvard she was an IP attorney.

For whatever reason she became an assistant to the Mayor and Commissioner of planning of Chicago. The last 15 years or so, Yes, she was an Executive Director of a non-profit. IIRC her salary was ~$400K and the primary members and donors were from McKinsey, E&Y, UBS, and Goldman Sachs.

An Executive Director is not exactly like a volunteer. She has been the major bread winner in that family for a long time. She did grow up rather 'modestly' if you want to call it that, but it's not like she's Laura Bush.


----------



## brokencycle

That is rediculous - making $400k at a non-profit. Did you know that the highest paid person at the Brooks Brothers Foundation makes like $100,000, and Forbes has them ranked as one of the best charities to donate to, because about 99% of the money they take in actually goes for good causes instead of overhead, salaries, and that kinda thing.


----------



## ksinc

brokencycle said:


> That is rediculous - making $400k at a non-profit. Did you know that the highest paid person at the Brooks Brothers Foundation makes like $100,000, and Forbes has them ranked as one of the best charities to donate to, because about 99% of the money they take in actually goes for good causes instead of overhead, salaries, and that kinda thing.


Well, that could be from other sources, but that was what I heard reported as her income. Their joint income was $1M (including his book IIRC).

As I understand it, she's extremely smart and competent. I don't think that is very much money. For example, I wouldn't work for that (the $100k not the $400k) and I certainly wouldn't be an Executive Director for that.

I know maybe 25 Executive Directors of major Foundations. Most of them were already rich. A person minimally qualified to be an Executive Director is worth at least $3,000/day in the private sector. If you had to go out and hire the best and the brightest that's not out of line. Major donors need to be convinced an organization can be efficient. That takes management talent in addition to volunteers and program directors.

I don't think $100k will buy you much of an IP lawyer or much of an executive with any skills these days - particularly in big city. To get both is actually quite a find.

It's all that debt from those darn entitlement programs driving up the inflation. In the public sector someone of that caliber would be getting $MM options/bonuses. A lot of those people do more than one also. So, keep that in mind. The point was not the budget of the non-profit, but that to insert at the end 'a career in community issues' does not really paint an accurate picture of her career. It sounds like she was baking cookies or something.


----------



## brokencycle

ksinc said:


> Well, that could be from other sources, but that was what I heard reported as her income. Their joint income was $1M (including his book IIRC).
> 
> As I understand it, she's extremely smart and competent. I don't think that is very much money. For example, I wouldn't work for that (the $100k not the $400k) and I certainly wouldn't be an Executive Director for that.
> 
> I know maybe 25 Executive Directors of major Foundations. Most of them were already rich. A person minimally qualified to be an Executive Director is worth at least $3,000/day in the private sector. If you had to go out and hire the best and the brightest that's not out of line. Major donors need to be convinced an organization can be efficient. That takes management talent in addition to volunteers and program directors.
> 
> I don't think $100k will buy you much of an IP lawyer or much of an executive with any skills these days - particularly in big city. To get both is actually quite a find.
> 
> It's all that debt from those darn entitlement programs driving up the inflation. In the public sector someone of that caliber would be getting $MM options/bonuses. A lot of those people do more than one also. So, keep that in mind. The point was not the budget of the non-profit, but that to insert at the end 'a career in community issues' does not really paint an accurate picture of her career. It sounds like she was baking cookies or something.


Read the Forbes article on charities from this last Christmas issue. The Brooks Brothers Foundation is considered one of the best to donate money to. 
https://www.forbes.com/personalfinance/forbes/2007/1210/180.html

It is reasons like charity directors making $400,000 why I don't donate to major charities. I recommend the article - it is a good read.


----------



## lackspolish

I have a hard time believing Michelle Obama made $400k as ED of a local office of Public Allies, which is dedicated to leadership training for young adults from diverse backgrounds. If there's any evidence of that, I'm happy to be convinced I'm wrong. I see, though, that she makes less than that now, and it would be surprising if she took a pay cut to go work at the hospital. This is all speculation, of course.

It's worth noting that the nonprofit for which she worked is not a major foundation, nor is it even a minor foundation. The resources available to pay foundation salaries are significantly different from those available to nonprofits that have to raise their operating budgets from those very foundations.


----------



## ksinc

lackspolish said:


> I have a hard time believing Michelle Obama made $400k as ED of a local office of Public Allies, which is dedicated to leadership training for young adults from diverse backgrounds. If there's any evidence of that, I'm happy to be convinced I'm wrong. I see, though, that she makes less than that now, and it would be surprising if she took a pay cut to go work at the hospital. This is all speculation, of course.
> 
> It's worth noting that the nonprofit for which she worked is not a major foundation, nor is it even a minor foundation. The resources available to pay foundation salaries are significantly different from those available to nonprofits that have to raise their operating budgets from those very foundations.


She's paid by the University of Chicago Hospitals. I believe it is through there that she works as ED of Public Allies. That is not at all uncommon. I know many people (several extremely & personally very well) that are paid by hospitals, especially big research ones major big bucks to sit on councils at the WHO and/or other foundations, for example. I heard she had clipped her wings for them to run. I wouldn't be suprised if she took a substantial pay cut.

I could have been told something incorrect though. I wasn't try to pry into her life, just commenting on the 'modest means' comments. She did go to Princeton and Harvard. I mean come on she's not working for free. AFAIK she was an excellent student and a competent person. There's no need to feel guilty for making $$$,$$$.

A little good faith research because I was curious how close the number I had been told came.

"For 2005, the couple reported a taxable income of $1.6 million."

"Their 2006 income of $991,296 included Obama's salary of $157,082 and his wife's administrator's pay of $273,618 from the University of Chicago Hospitals and $51,200 in director fees from a food distributor, TreeHouse Inc."

"Obama's Senate salary of $157,082. Book income of $506,618. Obama's second book, "The Audacity of Hope" was released last fall and soared to the best seller lists. Michelle Obama's income of $273,618 from the University of Chicago Hospitals. She will get paid less in 2007 because she cut back on her job because of the campaign. She made more in 2005 because of a signing bonus from the U. of C. given when she was promoted to vice president of community and external affairs in January 2005, just as Obama was sworn in as senator."

"Tax returns from last year showed her total compensation in 2005 went from $122,000 to $317,000, though the higher figure includes a one-time pension payout and the bonus."

So, it looks like 2004 $122k, 2005 $317K, and 2006 $273K. Plus she had the other ~$50k.

That's $325K & $365K.


----------



## JRR

ksinc said:


> She's paid by the University of Chicago Hospitals. I believe it is through there that she works as ED of Public Allies. That is not at all uncommon. I know many people (several extremely & personally very well) that are paid by hospitals, especially big research ones major big bucks to sit on councils at the WHO and/or other foundations, for example. I heard she had clipped her wings for them to run. I wouldn't be suprised if she took a substantial pay cut.
> 
> I could have been told something incorrect though. I wasn't try to pry into her life, just commenting on the 'modest means' comments. She did go to Princeton and Harvard. I mean come on she's not working for free. AFAIK she was an excellent student and a competent person. There's no need to feel guilty for making $$$,$$$.
> 
> .


----------



## ksinc

well that's _interesting_. Thanks for the link.

With only making $120K before, no wonder she hates _the man_


----------



## mhdena

lackspolish said:


> Meow...


+1

Its also quite easy to close a center vent


----------



## brokencycle

Is he not wearing a vest to a white tie event?


----------



## The Louche

I saw this roast on TV and I kept killing myself over Obama's jacket; look at how terrible the fit is! The collar stands off his neck by 3, maybe 4 FEET!!!!! Ugh! KY!

Normally I think he looks sharp, though. Now that he's secured his election and can rely on his actions, rather than his image, to secure a second term he should start wearing some slim Oxxford MTM stuff thats less prol than his double pleats, center vent HSM suits. Wouldn't it be great if he started wearing really wild paisly linings, braces, brash pocket squares, and brown brogues?


----------



## pkhunter

According to this news story Obama wears stuff.

That's , which is pretty cool, but it's not fully canvassed. There's fused stuff in there, which is why the shoulders are so boxy. Which explains the US$ 800 pricing. I wouldn't pay that much for fused suits.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

What do you all think of the fit of Obama's suits?

I'm not a big slim suit fan, but at times they look a little big on him.


----------



## stylesnob

Looks like it has been a while since this thread has received any attention. I came across it by chance today and wanted to share a series of articles related to Fashion in Politics. Let me know what you think. Also, if anyone has any suggestions on which Politician's style to praise and/or criticize next, please let me know. 


Cheers,

H


----------



## wrwhiteknight

pkhunter said:


> According to this news story Obama wears stuff.
> 
> That's , which is pretty cool, but it's not fully canvassed. There's fused stuff in there, which is why the shoulders are so boxy. Which explains the US$ 800 pricing. I wouldn't pay that much for fused suits.


I recently bought a suit at Macy's on 34th in NYC, and then at Lord & Taylor later that day, and they both told me (as part of a sales pitch) that Obama wears Hart Schaffner Marx.


----------



## Tilton

I didn't read pages 1 or 2, but it's pretty well known that, at least during his campaign, he wore Burberry OTR suits exclusively. Also, I'm really not a fan of the J&M runoffs he is so fond of.

W. was an Oxxford man.


----------



## McPatrickClan

I think the POTUS (incl. President Obama) generally wants to do no harm with his attire, rather than make a fashion statement. Which means I could never be POTUS.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Tilton said:


> I didn't read pages 1 or 2, but it's pretty well known that, at least during his campaign, he wore Burberry OTR suits exclusively. Also, I'm really not a fan of the J&M runoffs he is so fond of.
> 
> W. was an Oxxford man.


Burberry London (the bullcrap US made stuff) or real UK made Burberry's?


----------



## Tilton

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Burberry London (the bullcrap US made stuff) or real UK made Burberry's?


My guess would be Burberry London, but that is solely based on kind of remembering an article saying they were around $1000 or so.


----------

